# Look at this handsome boy!



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Look at those ears!

Noam


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG....he is so adorable!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He is adorable.......they sure are playing up the Malt part of him.....he has 1 Malt ear and 1 Westie ear.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Heh, I had people ask if Pixie was a malt westie mix. Now that her ears are down, maybe they will believe me that she isn't!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 7 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665916


> he has 1 Malt ear and 1 Westie ear[/B]


That's exactly what I was thinking :biggrin: He is a cutie!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think those are hand signals using the ears. Very smart little guy. :smrofl:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cute, cute little boy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is absolutely ADORABLE! I love little Noam! :wub: Some lucky parents are waiting somewhere for this precious little guy!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: I love Westies, he is just beautiful!!
Hope he finds his forever home soon :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh look at those ears...he is too cute.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

He is awfully cute. Looks like he'd love a kid to play with, I can just see them running around the yard,


----------

